# Canon LiDE 210 scanner SANE backend problem



## gpw928 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,

I have just acquired a Canon LiDE 210 scanner.  Sadly it's not working with my stock 8.1-RELEASE system.  It's running the GENERIC kernel, so has these in the kernel config:


```
device          uhci            # UHCI PCI->USB interface
  device          ohci            # OHCI PCI->USB interface
  device          ehci            # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
  device          usb             # USB Bus (required)
```

I have installed from ports sane-backends-1.0.21_1, and sane-frontends-1.0.14_7.

All testing is as root, so file system permissions are not the cause.

I have modified the backend config file:


```
# cd /usr/local/etc/sane.d
  # diff dist/genesys.conf genesys.conf
  38a39,41
  > # Canon LiDE 210
  > usb 0x04a9 0x190a
```

The device is seen when plugged into the USB bus:


```
ugen5.2: <Canon> at usbus5
```

It gets found by the back end:


```
# sane-find-scanner -q
  found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x190a [CanoScan], chip=GL848+) at libusb:/dev/usb:/dev/ugen5.2
```
But the frontend won't play:

`# scanimage -L`


```
No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
  check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
  sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
  which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```
I have scanned (pun possibly intended) all the forums.  No joy.

That "chip=GL848+" emitted by sane-find-scanner looks like a possible issue.  The SANE docs at:

http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON

say that the CanoScan LiDE 210 is "GL124 based".

Maybe I need a later SANE release?  [Not going there, as I have been badly bitten by updating ports in the past, and can't afford a broken system.]

Any assistance appreciated.

Cheers,

-- 
Phil


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 25, 2011)

I had what I think is the same problem.

I needed to copy the correct "backend driver" file from the dist directory to the parent directory found somewhere in /usr/local/etc (or /usr/local/share?)

I had a Canon LiDE 60 so had to copy the genesys(.conf)? file up to the directory specified in the man pages.

I would give you more info, but this is from memory.

Edit:
Also, if you run scanimage -L from this dist directory (containing all the backend .conf files) you will find it will work


----------



## gpw928 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your response. however I have tried all that.

The diff in the original post shows that I have modified the genesys.conf file in the /usr/local/etc/sane.d directory.  Also, running scanimage from that directory (as root) fails to locate the scanner.

I'd appreciate hearing from anyone who got a LiDE 100, 110, 200, 210 going under FreeBSD 8.1.

Cheers,

-- 
Phil


----------



## gpw928 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

Just did a scratch install of FreeBSD 8.2 on a spare PC.

The SANE backend went from 1.0.21_1 (on FreeBSD 8.1) to 1.0.21_2 (on FreeBSD 8.2).

The SANE frontend was unchanged at 1.0.14_7.

Sadly the problem and symptoms remain the same.

Cheers,

-- 
Phil


----------



## Xanthene (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm on Mac OSX 10.6 and I'm also running into this issue. I have the LiDE 110 model of the scanner and you've described all the errors I've encountered. 

It'd be great to get a solution to this problem. I'll let you know if I figure out anything in the meantime.


----------



## Xanthene (Mar 5, 2011)

```
# sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the
  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your
  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that
  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x1909 [CanoScan], chip=GL848+?) at libusb:002:006-04a9-1909-ff-ff
  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by
  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.
```


Then this,



```
No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```


----------



## Xanthene (Mar 7, 2011)

So, after having taken the scanner apart, it definitely it a GL124 chip. And this chip is supposedly supported in the 1.0.22 release of the sane-backends. 

I unfortunately don't know how to update my 1.0.21 to 1.0.22 in Mac OSX so I'm stuck till someone can offer me some advice.

From what I gather, (I'm no coder or anything) but simply editing the genesys.conf file won't get us anywhere. Codes for the GL124 need to be added to the genesys files so that it works with these scanners no?

Anyways, I admit, I don't know much.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,

Looks like the LiDE 210 support went into the SANE backend quite recently at version 1.0-62 which is way in front of the current FreeBSD ports backend 1.0.21_2 (on FreeBSD 8.2).  The current SANE Canon LiDE support list is here.

Cheers,

-- 
Phil


----------



## rusma (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello. I just bought a LiDe 110. I tried it under Windows and ArchLinux with no luck (the image is not readable). In FreeBSD i get this output atm:


```
root@stack ~ # sane-find-scanner -q
found USB scanner (vendor=0x413c [Dell], product=0x5112 [ Photo AIO Printer 924]) at libusb:/dev/usb:/dev/ugen6.2
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x1909 [CanoScan], chip=GL124) at libusb:/dev/usb:/dev/ugen7.2
root@stack ~ # scanimage -L
device `genesys:libusb:/dev/usb:/dev/ugen7.2' is a Canon LiDE 110 flatbed scanner
root@stack ~ # scanimage --format=tiff > image.tiff
scanimage: sane_start: Invalid argument
4 root@stack ~ #
```

No scanning sound on the third though.


----------

